# Civil Breadth: Materials - Concrete & Structural Steet



## cszlaien (Jun 30, 2015)

How do approach these topics for studying meaning the CERM has only a couple of chapters dedicated to this and its a bit confusing since in the Structural Mechanics section it details beams, columns, slabs, etc. Just wondering what to focus on for these 2 sections?

Thanks


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 27, 2015)

cszlaien said:


> How do approach these topics for studying meaning the CERM has only a couple of chapters dedicated to this and its a bit confusing since in the Structural Mechanics section it details beams, columns, slabs, etc. Just wondering what to focus on for these 2 sections?
> 
> Thanks


csz,

Good question. It's my understanding that the AM/Breadth portion of the exam won't test you on any topics that would require PM/Depth standards/codes (ACI, AISC, etc.). (You can double check this with NCEES, if you'd like). With that said, I think it'd be a good bet to review the Concrete and Structural Steel chapters of the CERM which cover the basics and don't refer to codes. At quick glance, this might include CERM Topic V: Structural chapters 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 57, and 58.

Hopefully others will have some input.

Good luck.


----------



## jdscottPE (Jul 28, 2015)

I took the civil:wre exam in 2009. A friend gave me list of the CERM problems we should do for structural breadth (to the exclusion of others which would be depth only). I found it to be very helpful. I spent my time more wisely because of it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/35hna1eq4st57l1/structural%20study%20schedule.pdf?dl=0


----------



## NYCProjectEngineer PE PMP (Sep 27, 2015)

It seems that the AM materials questions are more conceptual in nature (i.e., which axis is a W shape strongest in?, show you a stress/strain curve and ask you the properties of the steel (weak, brittle, ductile, etc), how much water required to attain certain w/c ratio).

I bought this textbook used (its only $9) and it has a lot of information about different materials. Figure it could help solve a curveball type concept question...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0131776436?psc=1&amp;redirect=true&amp;ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00


----------

